# Anyone recognize these shields?



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

These came on a skid lot I picked up a sale for some of the other contents. Might be able to find a home for them if I knew what they went to. Anybody recognize either? I'd guess the red one to go to some International tractor. No idea on the greenish one.


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

Red one looks like the battery cover on the IH766 we sold a while back. Real pain in the neck to deal with; always despised those things.

https://www.steinertractor.com/IHS230?crawlparam&gclid=Cj0KCQiAnKeCBhDPARIsAFDTLTIZXbt28ICJGwnh9NvFs9Y-dFGObTFqFwgjRFgipwCXxt6yzGtUY-0aApuDEALw_wcB


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I bet the blue/green one is close to a turbo or exhaust parts....


----------

